# Anyone ever buy from here?



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive been buying my tools either from coastal tool or all wall and Ive been in the market for a couple new 7800's. I found this site called FantasticTools.com and theyre going for 439 with free shipping. All my local stores are selling them for 480. and online with shipping from coastal or allwall theyre the same price. FantasticTools.com has a good deal and we need a few of them but im weary of buying from somewhere i never heard of. Just curious if anyone has every bought from there and if you were pleased with the service and quality of the tools.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I have purchased from Fantastic tool many times,never had an issue.They ship right away.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive bought a lot there never an issue, good prices and service, and fast shipping. JOHN


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I was just a little skeptical of the professionalism of their website, no order form and items with no prices and poor quality pictures, but i guess thats how they sell so cheap.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I've dealt with them from the UK and their service is great.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

same here


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Bought $550 from them last week, no problem. Stuff got here is two days. Best prices.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*They're in Arizona - been around a long time*

Never done business with them, but they have been around a long time.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

OOhh in AZ eh? Maybe I can save a little on shipping..


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

*New 7800's*



Arey85 said:


> Ive been buying my tools either from coastal tool or all wall and Ive been in the market for a couple new 7800's. I found this site called FantasticTools.com and theyre going for 439 with free shipping. All my local stores are selling them for 480. and online with shipping from coastal or allwall theyre the same price. FantasticTools.com has a good deal and we need a few of them but im weary of buying from somewhere i never heard of. Just curious if anyone has every bought from there and if you were pleased with the service and quality of the tools.


Wall Tools is offering a special on the Porter Cable 7800 Sander right now. We are giving a free DeWalt DW660 Drywall Cut-Out Tool with every sander. Since these sanders are typically held at minimum advertised pricing by dealers they don't typically come down in price. We have a limited stock on hand of the free routers and the special is scheduled to end August 31. Just thought I'd drop you a note since you we're in the market when you first posted this... and the sale is ending in a few days. Thanks! www.walltools.com or 877-WAL-TOOL.


----------

